# River Basin Plot -> River mapping



## readNrun (Aug 1, 2013)

So - SNOTEL does a great job of tracking snowpack which obviously has a direct correlation to the upcoming spring runoff for runnable river sections. Anyone happen to have a decoder ring that maps this to actual sections of commonly run rivers in CO/UT?

SNOTEL snowpack


----------



## theusualsuspect (Apr 11, 2014)

You're looking for streamflow forecasts which is available in a variety of formats. Raw data, charts etc. If you want it all in one place just sign up for their monthly email blast and you'll get it for an entire state in a nice 40 page PDF with pretty pics. 



https://www.wcc.nrcs.usda.gov/ftpref/states/co/fcst/state/monthly/sfmap321.pdf


----------



## readNrun (Aug 1, 2013)

Yep - I think that's what I'm looking for.

Did a quick scan of the nrcs website but can't find where the monthly email blast subscription is





__





Water Supply - Data Reports and Products | NRCS Colorado






www.nrcs.usda.gov


----------



## theusualsuspect (Apr 11, 2014)

Add Me to Your Mailing List



*edit: I know that link looks sketchy but its the right one. If you go to this link Basin Outlook Reports | NRCS Colorado on the bottom of the page is that link for the mailing list if you don't believe me!


----------



## beautah (Mar 4, 2011)

https://www.usbr.gov/uc/water/hydrodata/stf/


----------

